# starting the pelham bay subway line



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

i do not have a bench set up yet. still cleaning out my dead wife's hording.

but here is the start of the pelham terminal.































train


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

oh man cant wait too see this finished ,,i worked on that #6 line as a condutor for a little over 3 years ,,used too live by that line for over 20 years ,,


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

:thumbsup: That's gonna be cool, I lived between the Jamaica & Liberty ave. lines in Queens growing up. :thumbsup:


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

vic2367 said:


> oh man cant wait too see this finished ,,i worked on that #6 line as a condutor for a little over 3 years ,,used too live by that line for over 20 years ,,


were did you live. i lived on the other side of the park.

in spencer estates. had to walk through the park to take it to high school or the buss to buear ave.

working for the nycta for 40 years i could not pass up the chance to built this. i have all ways wanted to do the subway lines but they never had 
cars to do it with.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Can't rave enuf about the fine craftsmanship
on the station. Beautiful work.

Don


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

wingnut163 said:


> were did you live. i lived on the other side of the park.
> 
> in spencer estates. had to walk through the park to take it to high school or the buss to buear ave.
> 
> ...


i lived by parkchester ,, that place is a rat hole now , you also worked for transit for 40 years ? wow !! ,,im here now 11 years only lol ,,


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Didn't you post something about this project a while ago?
Interesting, looks like it is going to be nice.

Tell me something, is this some kind of animal sitting there?
I think I see one eye?
Is that the Shaggy dog?


----------



## morrjr (Dec 20, 2012)

Coincidentally the movie "The Taking of Pelham 123" was on cable TV this afternoon.


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

morrjr said:


> Coincidentally the movie "The Taking of Pelham 123" was on cable TV this afternoon.


the newer one or the original ?


----------



## morrjr (Dec 20, 2012)

vic2367 said:


> the newer one or the original ?


Newer one. I think the original one is better - would love to see it again.


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

i agree,,the original was soo much better ,,


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

yes 40 years. was working at jay st when the first taking of pelham 123 was filmed. i knew the train master who worked the irt desk then, he was in the picture.

thanks don. and yes it is a dog. one of the last keeshonds that i rescued. i think it is casey.

the first on was better. but i hope you all know that they could not get the train to run with out a motorman.

ed yes part of the pictures. some one asked about doing an ELL and also about a subway, but they wanted DC.


----------



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

That looks really nice. Great work.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

A Wolfspitz.

A handsome dog I had to look that up. 
It looks like a one eyed shaggy dog the way it is in the picture.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

big ed said:


> A Wolfspitz.
> 
> A handsome dog I had to look that up.
> It looks like a one eyed shaggy dog the way it is in the picture.
> ...


ED;
not a wolf spitz! its a KEESHOND from norway


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

like this.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Long time ago it was called that according to this,
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Keeshond

Originally called the German Spitz, more specifically the Wolfspitz, the name was officially changed to Keeshond, in 1926 in England, where it had been known as the Dutch Barge Dog.

Oh well I get the ideal.
That was a 7 week old pup I posted, here is an older one they had listed,









Found this on another site,
History
The Keeshond origin can be found in the Arctic or Netherlands. During the eighteenth century the Keeshond was known as "a dog of the people." The Keeshond was bred from the Samoyed, Chow Chow, Elkhound, and Pomeranian. At the beginning of the French Revolution it became a symbol for the common and middle-class Dutchmen. They were led by the Patriot Kees de Gyselaer. Afterwards the breed endured and suffered a long period of neglect. It was introduced to the United Kingdom by a woman named Mrs. Wingfield-Digby. However, the Keeshond did not become popular again until it was introduced into the United States in the 1920's. They are part of the Spitz family and therefore were originally bred to guard canal boats. It was because of this that it was named the Dutch Barge Dog. However, rather unkindly, in Victorian England the Keeshond was nicknamed the Overweight Pomeranian. Although it is known to have originated in the Netherlands it has been cited as being part of the German Spitz Family along with the Pomeranian and the American Eskimo dog.


Back to Pelham bay.:smokin:


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

:appl:ed you did it again. right on, you got it so right!!!!





here is emma and casey.


----------



## ShockControl (Feb 17, 2009)

The original Pelham has a badass musical score by David Shire, who dishes up some irresistible atonal early-70s cop show funk grooves: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEbIwm44iDw

I hope the train layout will have miniature guys in trench coats and mustaches!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

This thread has gone to the Dogs. 

Don


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

blame big ed. he had the sharp eye to see the dog under the table.


----------

